# Moving to Singapore - Help Needed



## Rajivgupta (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi All,

My name is Rajiv and I am currently in Delhi, India. Currently I am drawing about SGD 3500/per month (in hand after tax) I currently have a middle class living style. My wife (housewife) and child (12 years) stay together

I have got an offer from a company based in Singapore and Vice President - Sales and Business Development (Asia Pac-EMEA).

They have offered me SGD 12000 per month (Inclusive of house rent, tax, insurance etc ). They have also offered the cost of relocation as per actual.

I had a few questions before I accept this offer and thus reaching out for an help urgently-
- Is SGD 12000/month good enough for 2 of us and my child (including his school fee)
- How much is the average cost of insurance which I need to buy
- Will I have to give tax to the SG government? and how much?
- Are there any ways to save tax?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonsy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Rajiv, <Snip> With regards to insurance costs in Singapore it really varies depending on the type of plan that you are looking at. Basic health insurance costs very little ($40 to $50 plus per month). *<Snip>*


----------



## foreleft (Oct 6, 2014)

Rajivgupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Rajiv and I am currently in Delhi, India. Currently I am drawing about SGD 3500/per month (in hand after tax) I currently have a middle class living style. My wife (housewife) and child (12 years) stay together
> 
> ...


Morning, Rajiv

The answer to whether 'x' amount of salary will be enough to sustain a living in Singapore will always depend on your lifestyle and needs. Where do you want to live...in the city, expat area, in the HDB suburbs ? What type of car do you want to drive...BMW, Lexus, Toyota, Honda ? One, or two cars ? Which school does your child want to go to...Public ? Private, Indian, International ? Well, I am exaggerating somewhat, but you get the picture.  

And yes, you will be liable to tax. Details of those you can easily obtain from the government tax website www.iras.gov.sg

I tell you, EVERYTHING you want to know about tax, payments, ways to reduce, etc etc....its ALL there with examples and worksheets you can use to estimate your tax payable annually. Make good use of it.


Cheers
Ray


----------



## R-PAT (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats on your new job finding,

1. Question : 12000 enough for 2 of you and your kid. this is dependable on spending power. Singapore average monthly income is 10k.

2. Saving in
- How much is the average cost of insurance which I need to buy
Go through your company 1 and enquire, most company do have such insurance for employee and family member.

- Will I have to give tax to the SG government? and how much?
Yes you will have be taxed. Visit the Income Tax website for more information (iras.gov.sg)

- Are there any ways to save tax?
Actually the answer is no from my experience. Unless you want to lose your 12000 / month job.



Rajivgupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Rajiv and I am currently in Delhi, India. Currently I am drawing about SGD 3500/per month (in hand after tax) I currently have a middle class living style. My wife (housewife) and child (12 years) stay together
> 
> ...


----------



## SGMY (Oct 15, 2014)

Rajivgupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Rajiv and I am currently in Delhi, India. Currently I am drawing about SGD 3500/per month (in hand after tax) I currently have a middle class living style. My wife (housewife) and child (12 years) stay together
> 
> ...


Hi Rajiv - Does this 12000 includes annual bonus or it will be additional variable component. I am trying to understand the components been offered in Singapore market.


----------



## sam1989 (Dec 3, 2014)

Rajivgupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Rajiv and I am currently in Delhi, India. Currently I am drawing about SGD 3500/per month (in hand after tax) I currently have a middle class living style. My wife (housewife) and child (12 years) stay together
> 
> ...


I think it should be fine..if you plan properly then everything will be ok..there is no way to tell if any amount of salary enough for that person or not..


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Rajivgupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Rajiv and I am currently in Delhi, India. Currently I am drawing about SGD 3500/per month (in hand after tax) I currently have a middle class living style. My wife (housewife) and child (12 years) stay together
> 
> ...


12K is a decent salary for your exp (I am assuming 15+ years of exp) and you can afford to have a good life and still save 5K.
Can you have the same luxury life as in India (with 3500 in India)...may be not....unless you plan to rent in outskirts...
If you plan to enjoy a different life style..have some savings and then go back to some other place then good....
But dont come with the plan to settle down here...your chances of getting PR would be very less (unless your wife start working)...


----------



## incognito6174 (Dec 1, 2014)

If your needs are less and your wants are few ...

$12,000 puts you ahead of many households and should be very sufficient; but as everyone here has mentioned, you should ask yourself, "What kind of lifestyle do I want to live in Singapore?"


----------



## EdisonFoo (Oct 8, 2014)

$12,000 is definitely decent enough to live Singapore, if you are not into luxury items such as owning a car or renting a high-end apartment...


----------

